# à propos du nouveau bar...



## iNano (4 Juin 2006)

Si j'ai bien compris : 
- Les modos ont toujours raison
- Les "nioubes" ont tort, même s'ils ont raison... ben oui, ils sont "nioubes", faut pas déconner... 

Moi ce que j'en pense, c'est qu'il y a censure... Sous le prétexte d'une prétendue "responsabilité", messieurs les admins veulent contrôler les opinions et pensées du "petit peuple" des posteurs... 
Jusqu'à peu, j'adorais MacGé et son bar... J'aimais y passer du temps, lire les fils sur l'actualité, les avis des uns et des autres. Certains posteurs me plaisaient, d'autres m'agaçaient... mais bon, chacun avait le droit de s'exprimer et c'est ce qui faisait toute la richesse de ce forum... 
Maintenant, comment ça va se passer ? Il faudra faire quoi ? Fayotter avec les grands pontes ? Coucher ? Payer ? 
Alors on va me répondre que de toute façon je n'y connais rien, que je n'ai jamais administré de forum.... et c'est vrai. Mais  bon, quand je vois ce qui se passe, un modo qui fait chier des posteurs sur un fil parce que, d'après lui, ceux-ci "floodent" et quand je vois le même modo poster 3, 4 ou 5 messages de suite pour ne rien dire... ben ça m'agace... 

Bon ben voilà, ça n'est que mon avis... mais les admins, vous qui avez fait jusque y a pas si longtemps un boulot pas trop dégueulasse, expliquez moi... Si vous avez plus envie de gérer un espace de liberté parce, ben oui, il y a des débordements des fois, eh bien je peux vous conseiller d'ouvrir un club de couture... 
Le succès de ce forum, et plus particulièrement du bar, est venu grâce à des fils mythiques, des coups de gueule mémorables, des fendages de bille, des idées saugrenues... et je crains que tout ceci ne soit perdu... Dommage, mille fois dommage...

PS : je poste ça à tout hasard dans la "salle de jeux"... je doute que ce message soit publié si j'essaie de le poster au "comptoir"...  mais je me trompe peut-être....


----------



## naas (4 Juin 2006)

Déjà il te faut savoir que les modérateurs qui postent dans le bar ne sont pas tous modérateurs de ce forum, en effet les modérateurs de ce forum sont:
[MGZ] BackCat, Nephou,Amok, et Finn_Atlas.
tous les autres modérateurs qui viennent poster ici postent au même titre que toi et moi.

Ensuite pour le reste je peux te dire que du temps ou j'etais modérateur de forums techniques, j'etais en désaccord profond avec certains modérateurs du bar de l'époque sur la conduite à tenir vis à vis de certains posteurs du bar ( et uniquement du bar) qui allaient à l'encontre de l'ethique de macgé, il n'y a donc pas de front uni des modérateurs contre les posteurs, loiiiiiiiiiiiiin de là, c'ets un peu facile de tirer sur les modérateurs 

Pour le reste pas d'opinion publique car de toute façon je ne suis pas dans mes terres ici.


----------



## benjamin (4 Juin 2006)

Je crois qu'il y a méprise. Le comptoir permet d'aborder des sujets qui, du fait de dérapages, le sont rarement sur les forums modérés _a posteriori_ en général, et sur MacGeneration en particulier. Notamment, donc, les sujets politiques, préoccupation d'autant plus essentielle en cette année pré-électorale en France et de débats européens (désolé pour les Suisses).
C'est une expérience précise, qui n'altère en rien le reste du Bar. D'où sa présence dans un sous-forum.

Pour faire simple, il y a un prédicat: les sujets politiques (religieux, et quelques autres), dérappent toujours sur un forum de discussion modéré _a posteriori_.
La question est, devons-nous nous priver de cette thématique qui peut amener des débats riches, ou nous adapter, grâce aux outils qui sont mis à notre disposition, pour que ces discussions puissent se tenir ? En sachant que la validation porte sur des principes limités (incitation à la haine, diffamation, agressivité...) ? Je pense que cela vaut le coup d'essayer. À une autre échelle, Libération, Le Monde (avec les sujets Moyent-Orient), L'Express ne font pas autre chose sur ces mêmes sujets.

En passant, je ne vois vraiment pas où l'on peut sereinement déceler, dans tout cela, une référence aux "nioubes" et aux modérateurs qui ont toujours raison.


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juin 2006)

j'ai poste sur "mon" fil des users de nuit v3 et je me demande ou qu'il est passé now ? à la cave? au comptoir? à la salle de jeux ? je pige pas tout au nouveau bar ..:rose:  je suis paumééééééé


----------



## benjamin (5 Juin 2006)

Il est à l'endroit même où tu l'as laissé, regarde bien.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2006)

Mon opinion (je suis sur mes terres ) est de ne jamais discuter les décisons de l'administrateur, particulièrement quand celles-ci interviennent au terme d'une période pendant laquelle il a été rappelé à plusieurs reprises que tous les avis concernant l'avenir du Bar étaient les bienvenus et qu'ils pouvaient lui être adressés par MP. Mais je ne doute pas que tu aies profité de cette opportunité et je regrette sincérement que tes suggestions n'aient pas été retenues.


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juin 2006)

heu bin voui:rose: mais j'ai du mal à comprendre les priorités dans ce qui est le bar et ce qui ne l'est pas .. ? ya l'affichage du bar(dernier sujet affiché ) et celui des trois sous bars ? bref ya quatre bars ?
[EDIT]ah autant pour moi je commence à piger!!


----------



## benjamin (5 Juin 2006)

Ce sujet est _vraiment_ posté dans le bon forum.


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juin 2006)

:bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: quel gamin ce benjamin! 


			
				benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Ce sujet est _vraiment_ posté dans le bon forum.


----------



## Luc G (5 Juin 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il y a méprise. Le comptoir permet d'aborder des sujets qui, du fait de dérapages, le sont rarement sur les forums modérés _a posteriori_ en général, et sur MacGeneration en particulier. Notamment, donc, les sujets politiques, préoccupation d'autant plus essentielle en cette année pré-électorale en France et de débats européens (désolé pour les Suisses).



Le problème des sujets politiques est réel et plus généralement il y a d'autres sujets qui peuvent poser problème. En tant que posteur lambda, les dérapages ne m'ont pas trop frappé mais je sais qu'il y a eu des des moments chaudes pas évidents à gérer par les modos et les admins.



			
				benjamin a dit:
			
		

> C'est une expérience précise, qui n'altère en rien le reste du Bar. D'où sa présence dans un sous-forum.



Le " n'altère en rien le reste du bar", par contre , j'ai comme un doute. Sauf à considérer q'il n'yavait au bar que des sujets politiques, religieux ou à problèmes d'une part et des jeux de lettres ou autre  d'autre part. Je vois mal comment certains sujets qui, je suppose, sont à la cave (je suis en connexion lente et ne peux pas trop chercher), pourraient apparaitre dans le comptoir.

Ceci dit, les admins (et les modos derrière) ont, je l'ai assez dit et répété, ont tous les droits (au point que je n'ai quasiment jamais fait de suggestions  et encore moins souvent emmerdé les modérateurs avec mes états d'âme sur les postes de Pierre , Paul ou Jacques ). Et ça n'empêchera pas les forums de mac gé de vivre. Pour le bar, comme jpmiss  j'ai plus de doutes.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2006)

bonsoir,

moi perso ce qui me perturbe (et pas que peu ) c'est la reorganisation du bar :
forum , sous forum et tralalà......


diviser pour mieux regner ?  
autre?


.....depuis 30 minutes j'essaie d'ecrire ce qui me pese reellement mais ce n'est pas evident de l'ecrire sans que il y ait incomprension ou malentendu 

j'ai tout effacé et recommencé a trois reprise :
je suis lache, j'ai pas envie de me faire incendier ni bannir


----------



## Luc G (5 Juin 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> heu bin voui:rose: mais j'ai du mal à comprendre les priorités dans ce qui est le bar et ce qui ne l'est pas .. ? ya l'affichage du bar(dernier sujet affiché ) et celui des trois sous bars ? bref ya quatre bars ?
> [EDIT]ah autant pour moi je commence à piger!!



Moi, j'ai toujours rien compris


----------



## benjamin (5 Juin 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Le " n'altère en rien le reste du bar", par contre , j'ai comme un doute. Sauf à considérer q'il n'yavait au bar que des sujets politiques, religieux ou à problèmes d'une part et des jeux de lettres ou autre  d'autre part. Je vois mal comment certains sujets qui, je suppose, sont à la cave (je suis en connexion lente et ne peux pas trop chercher), pourraient apparaitre dans le comptoir.



Otez-moi d'un doute, avez-vous vu que le Bar était toujours là ? Même son URL n'a pas changée. Ce sont juste trois nouveaux sous-forum, dédiés à des thèmes précis (l'inflammable, le jeu et les archives). Mais le forum principal, le Bar, avec sa majuscule et ses sujets bigarrés, est toujours d'actualité.


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juin 2006)

ya eu focalisation sur les trois sous forums et je pense que la plupart d'entre nous a cru qu'il n'y avait plus que ça ... donc plus moyen de causer vraiment ... mais en fait , ya pas beaucoup de changement sauf, que les jeux ne comptent plus comme messages ... (je sais pas trop pourquoi d'ailleurs ..? :rose: )
et sauf qu'il ya le comptoir qui devrait permettre d'aborder des sujets inabordables auparavant ( a priori ,c'est cool! )  : pour les sujets "chauds " même si ça modere a priori , j'espere que les echanges seront quand meme dynamiques , j'ai souvenir du fil sur dieu, noel etc. ça roulait un max 


p.s: on ne pouvait pas t'oter ton doute .. à mon avis , on ne voyait que les trois sous forums en tete de page et le bar en dessous nous semblait inatteignable et cantonné à un passé de cave absolue


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Otez-moi d'un doute, avez-vous vu que le Bar était toujours là ? Même son URL n'a pas changée. Ce sont juste trois nouveaux sous-forum, dédiés à des thèmes précis (l'inflammable, le jeu et les archives). Mais le forum principal, le Bar, avec sa majuscule et ses sujets bigarrés, est toujours d'actualité.


Ah ben là, tu es en train de goûter aux joies de la réforme : tout le monde s'accorde pour dire qu'il faut que les choses changent, mais quand elles changent tout le monde regrette qu'elles ne soient pas comme avant. Bienvenue en France.


----------



## benjamin (5 Juin 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir,
> 
> moi perso ce qui me perturbe (et pas que peu ) c'est la reorganisation du bar :
> forum , sous forum et tralalà......
> ...



Même si le délai est écoulé, j'accepte toujours les messages privés.  Ou dans ce sujet, qui est bien parti pour servir d'explication, si tu préfères exprimer cela en public.

Juste comme ça, je crois que la réponse est "Autre".  (voir plus haut)


----------



## benjamin (5 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben là, tu es en train de goûter aux joies de la réforme : tout le monde s'accorde pour dire qu'il faut que les choses changent, mais quand elles changent tout le monde regrette qu'elles ne soient pas comme avant. Bienvenue en France.



Le dialogue social, y a que ça de vrai.


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juin 2006)

une question... : j'ai des messages qui ont disparu de mon compteur aujourd'hui ... c'est lié à la case "boite de jeux " je pense ?_
_


----------



## Luc G (5 Juin 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Otez-moi d'un doute, avez-vous vu que le Bar était toujours là ? Même son URL n'a pas changée. Ce sont juste trois nouveaux sous-forum, dédiés à des thèmes précis (l'inflammable, le jeu et les archives). Mais le forum principal, le Bar, avec sa majuscule et ses sujets bigarrés, est toujours d'actualité.



Manifestement on est (on était ?) nombreux à n'avoir pas compris  . Sans vouloir te vexer, benjamin, peut-etre faudrait-il préciser ça quelque part avant que trop de posteurs se suicident en masse (remarque, c'est peut-être le but )

Pour ce qui est du compteur de messages, personnellement, vous pouvez en faire ce que vous voulez   Comme les points discos, je trouve ça rigolo mais sans grande importance (peut-etre pour les forums techniques, et encore, on peut avoir beaucoup de messages en posant beaucoup de questions et pas beaucoup de réponses )


----------



## Amok (5 Juin 2006)

Ecoutez, soyons un minimum organisés : avant de venir poster ici, faites le tour du nouvel espace et observez bien ce qu'il contient.


----------



## Luc G (5 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben là, tu es en train de goûter aux joies de la réforme : tout le monde s'accorde pour dire qu'il faut que les choses changent, mais quand elles changent tout le monde regrette qu'elles ne soient pas comme avant. Bienvenue en France.



Je m'inscris en faux, doc  Personnellement, je ne me suis pas accordé pour dire qu'il fallait que les choses changent (ni d'ailleurs pour dire qu'il fallait qu'elles ne changent pas ).


----------



## benjamin (5 Juin 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Manifestement on est (on était ?) nombreux à n'avoir pas compris  . Sans vouloir te vexer, benjamin, peut-etre faudrait-il préciser ça quelque part avant que trop de posteurs se suicident en masse (remarque, c'est peut-être le but )
> 
> Pour ce qui est du compteur de messages, personnellement, vous pouvez en faire ce que vous voulez   Comme les points discos, je trouve ça rigolo mais sans grande importance (peut-etre pour les forums techniques, et encore, on peut avoir beaucoup de messages en posant beaucoup de questions et pas beaucoup de réponses )


 Voilà pourquoi je n'ai jamais été un grand adepte des sous-forums.  (c'est l'héritage ubb)
Juste pour comprendre, vous êtes entrés dans le Bar par la page principale et n'avez pas vu la liste des sujets, mais cliqué directement sur les sous-forums du haut ?
Pourtant, c'est un peu le même système dans MacOS X dans Applications ou parfois dans Switch, et c'est pas pour autant que les forums ont été supprimés pour ne parler que de customisation, de solutions pro ou de Mac Intel.
Mais rares sont peut-être ici ceux qui fréquentent les autres forums de MacG. J'éclaircirai donc volontiers au besoin.

Conclusion partielle, tardive et néanmoins optimiste: avant de vous lancer dans d'abusives diatribes sur les vilains modos, sur les odieux admins qui dénote un degré de nervosité excessif, faites un tour, essayez de comprendre. Cela peut, parfois, éviter des malentendus ravageurs.


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juin 2006)

ah quelle joie!! ça recause sur le bar!! bon  allez je sors !! nouveau bar semble très proche de l'ancien !! en esperant que les modos aient moins de boulot et qu'il n'y ait pas de stress superflu !! bienvenue aux nouvelles peintures du bar  :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juin 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Voilà pourquoi je n'ai jamais été un grand adepte des sous-forums.  (c'est l'héritage ubb)
> Juste pour comprendre, vous êtes entrés dans le Bar par la page principale et n'avez pas vu la liste des sujets, mais cliqué directement sur les sous-forums du haut ?


j'ajoute ici pour répondre quand même .. 
je connais bien les sous forums etc ailleurs qu'au bar 
mais étant donné la teneur de ton message annonçant la réouverture, j'ai pensé qu'il n'y avait plus que trois parties à la place du bar tout entier ... et donc ce que je voyais en dessous me semblait du passé inaccessible 
c'est en essayant de préparer ma réponse aux users que j'ai vu que cela pouvait fonctionner comme avant la fermeture :rose: :love: 

voilà voilà
effet d'annonce et nouveautés ...


----------



## benjamin (5 Juin 2006)

Pourtant, le terme de "dépendance", employé dans le sujet annonçant la réouverture, semblait assez bien résumer l'affaire, non ?  
Bref, on peut passer à autre chose (enfin, vous expliquerez bien aux suivants, maintenant que vous avez compris  ).


----------



## golf (5 Juin 2006)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai bien compris...


 Excellente vue


----------



## golf (5 Juin 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> ...sur les odieux admins...


Voilà un pluriel fort singulier 



			
				benjamin a dit:
			
		

> ...les vilains modos...


Pas tous :mouais:
Ils se décomptent avec une seule main


----------



## Luc G (5 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ecoutez, soyons un minimum organisés : avant de venir poster ici, faites le tour du nouvel espace et observez bien ce qu'il contient.






			
				benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour comprendre, vous êtes entrés dans le Bar par la page principale et n'avez pas vu la liste des sujets, mais cliqué directement sur les sous-forums du haut ?



D'une part, j'ai d'abord lu ton baratin (je ne sais plus où ) et je n'ai retenu que les sous-forums, je n'ai pas compris que le forum principal existait.

Ensuite, il n'y avait q'un nouveau sujet, celui du doc mais comme chacun sait, dieu est partout, alors  en fait, j'ai cru que son fil faisait partie d'un sous-forum.

Enfin, je suis en 56k théoriques, et en 36 réels, sur un écran 800x600 et je n'ai pas "tout" regardé.

Et après la fin, je ne suis plus tout jeune, ça peut me servir de mot d'excuses, monsieur ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ensuite, il n'y avait q'un nouveau sujet, celui du doc mais comme chacun sait, dieu est partout, alors  en fait, j'ai cru que son fil faisait partie d'un sous-forum.


 Erreur ! Je *suis* un sous-forum.


----------



## Luc G (5 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Erreur ! Je *suis* un sous-forum.



Celle-là, je la retiens : moi qui croyais que tu étais *au-dessus* de tout. y a de quoi perdre la foi 



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> P.S. : Tu attribues les propos de benjamin à l'Amok ? C'est l'âge où c'est juste pour foutre la merde ? (Dans les deux cas, ça m'amuse.)



Seulement l'âge et un certain laisser-aller qui me pousse à cliquer sans relire (et qui, honte sur moi, m'est consubstantiel depuis trop longtemps pour que l'âge suffise à l'excuser )


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Celle-là, je la retiens : moi qui croyais que tu étais *au-dessus* de tout. y a de quoi perdre la foi


Là, c'est vraiment de la mauvaise foi. 
Il fallait bien sûr lire : "Je suis *aussi* un sous-forum."
Benji a bien raison : faut tout vous dire.


----------



## macarel (5 Juin 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Manifestement on est (on était ?) nombreux à n'avoir pas compris  . Sans vouloir te vexer, benjamin, peut-etre faudrait-il préciser ça quelque part avant que trop de posteurs se suicident en masse (remarque, c'est peut-être le but )
> 
> Pour ce qui est du compteur de messages, personnellement, vous pouvez en faire ce que vous voulez   Comme les points discos, je trouve ça rigolo mais sans grande importance (peut-etre pour les forums techniques, et encore, on peut avoir beaucoup de messages en posant beaucoup de questions et pas beaucoup de réponses )



Des mots sages, j'adhère


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2006)

Ce "désolé pour les suisses" sous-entend-il que, de par leur nature récréative, les sujet sur la politique suisse à sa place dans "la salle de jeu" ? :rateau:


----------



## quetzalk (5 Juin 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> ...  avant de vous lancer dans d'abusives diatribes sur les vilains modos, sur les odieux admins qui dénote un degré de nervosité excessif, faites un tour, essayez de comprendre. Cela peut, parfois, éviter des malentendus ravageurs.



Ah bah ?  quel intérêt s'il faut réfléchir avant de pester (et de poster) ?


----------



## Nobody (5 Juin 2006)

C'est clair que je n'ai pas été des plus présent sur les forums ces dernières semaines mais ce que j'ai remarqué, c'est que l'information postée par Benjamin à propos de la fermeture du Bar semble faire un amalgame entre les sujets sensibles (politiques et autres) et toutes les autres discussions. Si on relit les posts concernants la fermeture et la réouverture du Bar, c'est l'impression générale qui en ressort. En tout cas, pour ce qui me concerne. Je pense que c'est de là qu'est partie la méprise.

Personnellement, j'ai vraiment lu que le Bar ne serait plus comme avant mais serait ultra-modéré. Alors ce sujet est bien utile car j'hésitais à remettre les pieds ici.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juin 2006)

Bon pour commencer je précise que : *Benjamin a toujours raison*.

Ceci étant dit, il me semble que les soucis qu'on ces forums ne se situent pas exactement dans les envolées lyriques, ou beaucoup moins lyriques, de posteurs pro-stalinien, pro-lepeniste, pro-ce que vous voulez comme il vous plaira, il y a le choix. Donc, tenter de maintenir une discussion à coup de "lettre ouverte à" avec relecture du rédacteur en chef ou assimilés, me semble quelque peu étonnant et bancale... C'est un peu comme poster le lundi pour recevoir son courrier dans 4 mois. Et l'actualité dans tout ça ? Ne sera-t-elle pas en conserve voire congelée ? Remarque, il paraît que ça conserve les vitamines. Autre point, soyons clair, les modos ne sont pas neutres (ne me faites pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit, attendez plutôt la suite, hein!), ils ne peuvent pas l'être surtout sur les sujets politiques et c'est humain (je souligne pour être sûre que tout le monde a vu)... Alors le côté consensuel par d'une bonne intention mais à l'arrivée, ça donnera quoi... Vous faites comme on a dit, vous attendez ? Moi, aussi mais j'aime bien parler pour ne rien dire, ça occupe mes jours fériés qui ne le sont pas tout en l'étant... 

Pour ce qui est de l'organisation générale, c'est vrai que l'affichage en trois morceaux de choix, certes, mais sans vulgarisation de l'explication ça pose toujours problème  Bref Benjamin tu es tellement dans ta refonte que tu oublies que les autres peuvent avoir du mal à suivre  C'est le propre des gens qui veulent faire quelque chose. On a eu un exemple frappant il y a peu au niveau franco-français. Pas tout de consulter la base, il ne faut pas oublier de lui expliquer le comment du pourquoi et plutôt deux fois qu'une, surtout question fonctionnement. Heureusement il y a ce sujet. Tout le monde n'a pas la science du rangement dans le dérangement, ou du déplacement pour un meilleure lisibilité. Bref, si on change les panneaux routiers sans publier le code de la route lisible, il y a des prises de bec à prévoir 

Pour finir, je répète parce que je veux surtout que tout le monde le comprenne bien : Benjamin a toujours raison, il a beaucoup travaillé pour arriver à réorganiser tout ça et il a consulté les posteurs... Au-delà de l'aspect brillant comme un coup de cirage bien "poli", où l'on se voit dedans, cela reste une politesse. Lorsque vous êtes invités, vous évitez de dire que la maison est sale et mal rangée, si ce n'est pas le cas. Même si ça l'est d'ailleurs et que vous trouvez une chaussette ou un slip :affraid: qui dépasse de dessous le fauteuil. Si vous êtes un peu franc, vous le dites avec les formes mais plus tard et en un geste sûr du pied vous poussez la chaussette ou le slip sous le fauteuil pour éviter d'embarrasser la maîtresse ou le maître de maison. Chacun son style et son degré d'intimité avec l'hôtesse ou l'hôte.


----------



## naas (5 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon pour commencer je précise que : *Benjamin a toujours raison*.


benh j'aurais tendance à dire non , parce qu'il est humain et qu'en plus j'ai toujours raison :rateau:   , après qu'il fasse ce qu'il veux c'est autre chose


----------



## benjamin (5 Juin 2006)

1. Le délai sera, j'en suis convaincu, inférieur à quatre mois.  Pour le reste, j'ai déjà répondu sur le principe de modération _a priori_, qui a, comme son opposé, ses avantages et ses inconvénients. Et sur ce type de discussions, les avantages sont, d'expérience, réels.
2. L'explication, relue et validée avant publication, était là, dès les premières lignes. Ce sujet servant de service après vente.  Je crois qu'il y a eu beaucoup d'empressement.


----------



## benjamin (5 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> benh j'aurais tendance à dire non , parce qu'il est humain et qu'en plus j'ai toujours raison :rateau:   , après qu'il fasse ce qu'il veux c'est autre chose


Tu as raison.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2006)

Beuh dans ce cas l'usage prime sur la théorie, non ?


----------



## naas (5 Juin 2006)

C'est une bonne théorie :bebe:


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> benh j'aurais tendance à dire non , parce qu'il est humain et qu'en plus j'ai toujours raison :rateau:   , après qu'il fasse ce qu'il veux c'est autre chose



Pour une fois que je m'essaye à un excercice de style, ne me casse pas mes effets je te prie !  




			
				benjamin a dit:
			
		

> 1. Le délai sera, j'en suis convaincu, inférieur à quatre mois.  Pour le reste, j'ai déjà répondu sur le principe de modération _a priori_, qui a, comme son opposé, ses avantages et ses inconvénients. Et sur ce type de discussions, les avantages sont, d'expérience, réels.
> 2. L'explication, relue et validée avant publication, était là, dès les premières lignes. Ce sujet servant de service après vente.  Je crois qu'il y a eu beaucoup d'empressement.



J'avais lu.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> . Donc, tenter de maintenir une discussion à coup de "lettre ouverte à" avec relecture du rédacteur en chef ou assimilés, me semble quelque peu étonnant et bancale... C'est un peu comme poster le lundi pour recevoir son courrier dans 4 mois. Et l'actualité dans tout ça ? Ne sera-t-elle pas en conserve voire congelée ?


En même temps, réagir trop à chaud sur une actualité, quand ce n'est pas son métier (combien de journalistes sur MacGé ?) c'est le meilleur moyen de dire des conneries sur un ton un peu ennervé, par manque de recul et d'analyse, non ?


----------



## iNano (5 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> il n'y a donc pas de front uni des modérateurs contre les posteurs, loiiiiiiiiiiiiin de là, c'ets un peu facile de tirer sur les modérateurs



J'aurais dû dire "certains modérateurs", car c'est vrai qu'ils ne sont PAS tous comme je l'ai décrit... 
MacGé, comme toute communauté, comprend des gens avec qui ont s'entend et des gens avec qui on ne s'entend pas (je sais, ça ne casse pas des briques, ce que je dis). 
Ce que je crains, c'est que les "relations" au sein du forum, du genre des amitiés qui lient certains membres avec des modos ou des admins (c'est un exemple), n'altère la justesse des décisions qui seront prises de publier telle ou telle réponse et pas une autre. En gros, je pense qu'il sera difficile pour les gens (admins et modos) qui modéreront _a priori_ ce forum de préserver une réelle intégrité.


----------



## Lila (5 Juin 2006)

...le bar est ouvert....avec de nouvelles règles !

....point barre !


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juin 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, réagir trop à chaud sur une actualité, quand ce n'est pas son métier (combien de journalistes sur MacGé ?) c'est le meilleur moyen de dire des conneries sur un ton un peu ennervé, par manque de recul et d'analyse, non ?



Je ne sais pas, en page d'actualité des forums ça se passe comme ça... D'autre part, s'il suffisait d'être jounaliste pour ne pas écrire de conneries, ça se saurait...   Et puis on dit bien qu'"un intellectuel assis va moins loin qu'un con qui marche" (merci Audiard).  Enfin, laissons tout ça se mettre en place.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...le bar est ouvert....avec de nouvelles règles !
> 
> ....point barre !


Tu sous-entends qu'on discute _a priori_ de la modération _a priori_ alors qu'elle ne concerne que les sujets "chauds" ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas, en page d'actualité des forums ça se passe comme ça... D'autre part, s'il suffaisait d'être jounaliste pour ne pas écrire de conneries, ça se saurait...   Et puis on dit bien qu'"un intellectuel assis va moins loin qu'un con qui marche" (merci Audiard).  Enfin, laissons tout ça se mettre en place.


Pas faux pour les journalistes... Disons, que, en théorie, leur métier devrait les prédisposer à une certaine reflexion, à un certain recul.
Mais des fois, je dois vivre dans le joyeux monde des Bisounours pour confondre théorie et réalité...

Sinon, les sujets politiques ou religieux touchent quand même plus à des choses importantes, fondamentales, que la forme du prochain iPod ou la couleur des MacBook - donc le risque du dérapage verbal en insulte et mauvaise fois est plus grand.
Non encore ?
Les bisounours again ?
Ah la vache !


----------



## Lila (5 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu sous-entends qu'on discute _a priori_ de la modération _a priori_ alors qu'elle ne concerne que les sujets "chauds" ?




..ahhhh moi je sous-entend rien du tout.....
mais une once de pratique vaut mieux qu'une tonne de théorie .....

..il existe parfois de bien plus grandes libertés au sein d'un cadre bien défini, reconnu et accepté que dans La liberté "absolue"....

..ça ouais je sous-entend carrément !!!!


----------



## naas (5 Juin 2006)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais dû dire "certains modérateurs", car c'est vrai qu'ils ne sont PAS tous comme je l'ai décrit...
> MacGé, comme toute communauté, comprend des gens avec qui ont s'entend et des gens avec qui on ne s'entend pas (je sais, ça ne casse pas des briques, ce que je dis).
> Ce que je crains, c'est que les "relations" au sein du forum, du genre des amitiés qui lient certains membres avec des modos ou des admins (c'est un exemple), n'altère la justesse des décisions qui seront prises de publier telle ou telle réponse et pas une autre. En gros, je pense qu'il sera difficile pour les gens (admins et modos) qui modéreront _a priori_ ce forum de préserver une réelle intégrité.


bien analysé !  une des solutions seraient d'avoir des modérateurs uniquement pour un certains temps bien defini, par exemple


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juin 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, les sujets politiques ou religieux touchent quand même plus à des choses importantes, fondamentales, que la forme du prochain iPod ou la couleur des MacBook - donc le risque du dérapage verbal en insulte et mauvaise fois est plus grand.
> Non encore ?
> Les bisounours again ?
> Ah la vache !



Non, pas bisounours  Enfin un peu quand même, tu n'as pas lu les prises de bec d'anthologies à propos des benchs ou d'Apple versus Windows ? Tu sais un geek ça peut être très chatouilleux   Loué soit Apple !


----------



## Fondug (5 Juin 2006)

Ben pour discuter de sujets chaud, controversés ou passionnés, le mieux est ptêt encore de le faire autour d'un verre, un vrai, non ?

Un forum a ses avantages mais également ses limites (tiens, un lieu commun). Enfin j'veux dire peu importe le "régime" du forum : modo tyranique ou anar (dans le sens premier tu terme), y'aura toujours des mécontents, des incompréhensions, des sentiments d'injustice, etc.

Bref, c'est si important que ça ? Ce n'est qu'un forum aprés tout, ni plus ni moins (tiens, encore un lieu commun).


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Bref, c'est si important que ça ? Ce n'est qu'un forum aprés tout, ni plus ni moins (tiens, encore un lieu commun).


Un forum EST un lieu commun - mais à propriété non commune.
Paradoxe, paradoxe.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2006)

Bon alors si j'ai bien compris : 
Le Bar est le gros dossier où il ya trois classeur :
Le comptoir : où les sujets sont tous nouveaux.
La salle de jeu : où les sujets sont parfois anciens.
La cave : salle des archives qu'on ne peut que consulter.

Après il y a des sujets qui ne sont classés dans aucun des trois mais traîne dans le gros dossier du Bar et auxquels ont peut répondre : je croyais au début qu'on ne les verrais pas mais ils se retrouvent dans la page d'accueil du Bar, on les croirais en sursis avant la salle des archives, me trompes-je ?

Enfin, il y a les sujets de la Cave qui sont des archives mais ils n'ont pas l'air "fermés", y'a pas de cadenas. Dois-je en conclure qu'ils pourront un jour être réouvert ?


Quand à la censure à priori, j'en ai fais l'expérience dans un courrier des lecteurs sur blada (ici) un site d'actualité guyanaise alternatif, et c'est assez rapide (le plus long a été du jour au lendemain) et ça permet quand même d'éviter de gros dérapage. Et les censures sont comprises quand elles sont expliquées. Mais jusque là j'ai toujours put dire ce que je souhaitais. Et c'est vrai que ça permet de réfléchir à ce qu'on va dire et ne pas s'enflammer ce qui n'empêche pas les coups de gueule et les prises de bec. Ces dernières sont censurés quand elles vont trop loin : insultes ...

Par contre, la censure risque de rendre le boulot des modos et admins plutôt dur, hein car celui qui s'enflamme et qui ne voit pas son message apparaître risque de s'en prendre au censeur . De ce côté là je ne pense pas que leur travail sera allégé ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... Et le Bar est d'une importance discutable.


mais Roberto lui est indispensable


----------



## doudou83 (5 Juin 2006)

Si je peux résumer ... Aubergiste !!!!   a boire et du meilleur !!!  :love::love:


----------



## Nobody (5 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... Et le Bar est d'une importance discutable.



Je suis entièrement d'accord avec ça. Mais peut-être pas pour tout le  monde. Quand tu vois le nombre de posts depuis hier, on dirait bien que beaucoup n'attendaient que ça et qu'ils se sont tous rués sur le Bar comme des anus fiévreux sur un thermomètre.


----------



## bompi (5 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben là, tu es en train de goûter aux joies de la réforme : tout le monde s'accorde pour dire qu'il faut que les choses changent, mais quand elles changent tout le monde regrette qu'elles ne soient pas comme avant. Bienvenue en France.


Je dirais plutôt : bienvenue n'importe où ! Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait beaucoup d'endroits où les gens aiment le changement (donc l'inconnu et une éventuelle instabilité).
La France, malheureusement, ne fait certes pas exception ...


----------



## bompi (5 Juin 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, réagir trop à chaud sur une actualité, quand ce n'est pas son métier (combien de journalistes sur MacGé ?) c'est le meilleur moyen de dire des conneries sur un ton un peu enervé, par manque de recul et d'analyse, non ?


À te lire, on a l'impression que seuls les journalistes seraient capables de s'exprimer _à chaud_ ... Déjà que lorsqu'ils s'expriment _à froid_ il leur arrive de dire des âneries plus souvent qu'à leur tour, alors, _à chaud_ ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2006)

De plus MacGeneration est un site de passionnés fait par des passionnés pour des passionnés de l'univers Mac.
Je ne me suis jamais attendu à une certain objectivité de leurs parts, nous ne sommes guère sur un site généraliste de l'informatique mais bien sûr un site Mac.


----------



## Amok (5 Juin 2006)

Et à part ca, ca va chez vous ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et à part ca, ca va chez vous ?


T'es sous prozac? Qu'est ce que c'est que ces smileys?


----------



## duracel (5 Juin 2006)

S'il y a des sous forums, c'est pour que ceux qui voient double ou triple après avoir picoler s'y retrouvent.
Le bar, a jeun, il ne faut pas trop s'y aventurer....


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et à part ca, ca va chez vous ?


apriori ça va dans le nouveau bar ... rien de compliqué ...on s'y retrouve .. le reste c'est du pipeau rebattu!   on est reparti zen ... pourvu que ça doure!!:love::love::love:


----------



## nicolasf (5 Juin 2006)

Je ne suis pas ancien ici, et je suis arrivé en gros au moment de la fermeture du bar. De manière générale, je trouve que c'est bien qu'un forum technique ou sur un sujet précis (quel qu'il soit) puisse avoir un endroit où l'on peut discuter de tout, de rien. Malheureusement, ma courte expérience des forums m'a déjà permis de constater que ces endroits conduisent souvent à de nombreux problèmes, que ce soit des problèmes de flood (et de course aux messages) ou des problèmes entre membres sur des sujets sensibles comme la politique, la religion, etc. 

La prémodération est alors parfois utilisée, en général plus pour certains membres que pour des forums. Quelques fois, la section a été purement et simplement supprimée. J'apprécie que ce ne soit pas le cas ici : même si je ne suis pas un fan absolu de ces discussions (par manque de temps principalement), je les apprécie et je pense qu'elles sont indispensables, à la fois pour concentrer et attirer les ardeurs de flood de certains membres mais aussi (surtout ?) pour permettre de rendre un forum plus convivial, pour tisser des liens (qui peuvent, par la suite, se traduire dans la vraie vie) entre les membres.

Je suis par contre plus sceptique sur l'idée de la modération a-priori. L'idée n'est pas, en soi, mauvaise. Mais je vois difficilement comment cela pourrait se traduire dans un débat. Réagir à chaud n'est peut-être pas forcément le meilleur moyen de dire des choses justes, c'est vrai, mais c'est souvent l'actualité qui apporte un débat et on ne peut pas séparer virtuellement une actualité réelle et l'actualité - décalée - du forum. Je ne remets pas en cause la capacité des modérateurs, mais il me semble qu'ils auront, alors, un travail monstre. Je suppose qu'aucun ne travaille pour MacGé, ce sont sûrement des bénévoles comme tout le monde. Je suppose aussi qu'ils sont d'accord et que donc, sans doute, je me mèle de ce qui ne me regarde pas. Mais pour aller vite, il faudra lire en diagonale les messages et décider rapidement (à chaud, sans temps de reflexion) d'accepter le message ou pas. Je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit, au final, la meilleure solution (sans compter les problèmes d'objectivités, d'erreurs humaines, etc.). Pour bien faire, l'idéal serait que tous les modérateurs lisent les messages et en débattent. On voit vite que c'est totalement impossible.

Ce délai risque, aussi, de géner les débats dans l'ordre des réponses : habituellement, on répond aux messages précédents. Dans ce cas, on le fera sans doute mais entre temps, des messages se seront peut-être ajoutés. Et peut-être même une réponse à l'objection qu'on faisait à une personne ! Le message n'aura alors plus aucun intérêt...

Évidemment, le chef fait ce qu'il veut, je ne fais que donner mon opinion... Et je pense qu'un système (comme je l'ai vu fonctionner sur un autre forum en particulier) d'avertissements donnés aux utilisateurs qui postent des messages non-convenables et de prémodération pour ce membre, au bout d'un certain nombre d'avertissements, est plus pratique. Quite, tant pis, qu'il y ait un débordement de temps en temps. Si la modération a priori peut marcher, une modération a posteriori pourrait tout autant, je pense, fonctionner. Une idée : peut-être que, dans cette section, pourrait se mettre en place un système d'animateurs : ce ne seraient pas de vrais modérateurs mais ils auraient plus de pouvoir que les membres, comme, par exemple, entrer facilement en contact avec un modérateur pour que ce dernier modère. Ils pourraient même peut-être supprimer des messages scandaleux. J'ai été moi-même animateur et je trouve que sur de gros forums, comme ici, ce chaînon n'est pas de trop pour faire le lien entre l'administration et modération et l'ensemble des membres. 

Bon, je m'inquiéte peut-être pour rien (ce n'est pas moi qui modère, c'est sûr) et puis peut-être que tout fonctionnera très bien : il faudrait plus de recul pour voir. Je viens de lire le sujet sur la modernisation de la France, avec quelques longs messages et si délais il y a eu, il ne se sent pas (plus). Mais il y a eu peu de participations jusqu'ici.

En tout cas, félicitations à toute l'équipe pour le travail fait sur ce forum !


----------



## Fondug (5 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et à part ca, ca va chez vous ?



Pour l'instant, ça va, la musique n'est pas trop forte...


----------



## benjamin (5 Juin 2006)

nico_linux a dit:
			
		

> Évidemment, le chef fait ce qu'il veut, je ne fais que donner mon opinion... Et je pense qu'un système (comme je l'ai vu fonctionner sur un autre forum en particulier) d'avertissements donnés aux utilisateurs qui postent des messages non-convenables et de prémodération pour ce membre, au bout d'un certain nombre d'avertissements, est plus pratique. Quite, tant pis, qu'il y ait un débordement de temps en temps. Si la modération a priori peut marcher, une modération a posteriori pourrait tout autant, je pense, fonctionner. Une idée : peut-être que, dans cette section, pourrait se mettre en place un système d'animateurs : ce ne seraient pas de vrais modérateurs mais ils auraient plus de pouvoir que les membres, comme, par exemple, entrer facilement en contact avec un modérateur pour que ce dernier modère. Ils pourraient même peut-être supprimer des messages scandaleux. J'ai été moi-même animateur et je trouve que sur de gros forums, comme ici, ce chaînon n'est pas de trop pour faire le lien entre l'administration et modération et l'ensemble des membres.



Bien vu.  
Ce sont des idées nouvelles que j'ai à l'esprit. Nous en reparlerons sans doute prochainement.


----------



## da capo (5 Juin 2006)

Je partage cette idée d' "animateur" en ce qu'elle m'apparait plus souple qu'une position de modérateur.
J'ai réfléchi comme bien d'autres à proposer ma candidature mais je n'ai jamais passé le cap de le faire, car cet engagement me semble assez lourd en matière de temps, d'obligations. Je crois savoir que d'autres réagissent de la même façon.

En créant un groupe d'animateurs, nombreux, avec des droits et des devoirs moins étendus, la charge de contrôle et d'orientation des modérateurs serait allégée et j'imagine que la question -entre autres- du renouvellement des modérateurs serait plus simple à gérer aussi.

Mais ne va-t-on pas revenir au système précédent de modérateurs et super-modérateurs ?
Je n'avais suivi que de loin la mutation à l'époque et je ne m'était pas posé la question du pourquoi, d'ailleurs.


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Juin 2006)

Vous pensez pas qu'il faut laisser le temps à cette nouvelle organisation de se mettre en place, c'est avec le temps qu'elle va montrer ses points fort et ses faiblesses.
Même s'il me semble que la modération a priori ne peut être une source de frustrations / non-dits l'important est que le bar a été fermé un mois, du travail a été fait, laissons vivre un peu cette nouvelle formule.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2006)

l'animateur du débat ne serait il pas celui qui la créé ?


----------



## naas (5 Juin 2006)

Quelle que soit l'organisation, ce qui est important (enfin pour moi  ) c'est qu'en tant que posteur technique je puisse venir ici sans me sentir étranger parce que des posteurs uniquement du bar squattent l'endroit et le rende invivable ou pourrissent les sujets qui finissent en **** *******, c'est peut être égoiste, mais c'est réel.

_edit : oh tiens c'est marrant dick and bollocks c'est censuré :bebe:  _


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juin 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> l'animateur du débat ne serait il pas celui qui la créé ?



[mode "je ramene ma fraise" on]
par experience, je dirai que cela peut se faire parfois et que cela permet d'avoir des débats intéressants, ... je ramène mon petit fil sur "noel et dieu " ... j'avais beaucoup veillé à ce que cela ne parte pas en vrille par moi-même

cela doit donc pouvoir se faire [off]


----------



## quetzalk (5 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Quelle que soit l'organisation, ce qui est important (enfin pour moi  ) c'est qu'en tant que posteur technique je puisse venir ici sans me sentir étranger parce que des posteurs uniquement du bar squattent l'endroit et le rende invivable ou pourrissent les sujets qui finissent en **** *******, c'est peut être égoiste, mais c'est réel.



[mode flood activated]+1 [/] 
c'est une réalité de notre micro-société qui m'a toujours épaté, les gens qui ne viennent QUE au bar et QUE pour fxutre le dawa... belle constance, mais la monotonie guette.



> _edit : oh tiens c'est marrant dick and bollocks c'est censuré :bebe:  _



Bah profites, profites, UBB ne lit pas l'anglais apparemment


----------



## naas (5 Juin 2006)

D'après ce que je comprends c'est une base gérée manuellement par benjamin qui rajoute au fur et à mesure les xxxxxx qui vont bien


----------



## quetzalk (5 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> D'après ce que je comprends c'est une base gérée manuellement par benjamin qui rajoute au fur et à mesure les xxxxxx qui vont bien



Ah ****** merde bordel de chier !


----------



## quetzalk (5 Juin 2006)

:rose: :rose: :rose: 
Rôoooooooo bah il a rouillé le bidule Censurator pendant les travaux... :hein:


----------



## JPTK (5 Juin 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Je suis entièrement d'accord avec ça. Mais peut-être pas pour tout le  monde. Quand tu vois le nombre de posts depuis hier, on dirait bien que beaucoup n'attendaient que ça et qu'ils se sont tous rués sur le Bar comme des anus fiévreux sur un thermomètre.




Putin j'ai encore bu comme un porc dans les forums techniques, je suis plein comme un veau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est mon 1er post au nouveau bar.


Hè autant j'ai jamais posé ma candidature comme modo, autant animateur je le sens bien, c'est un job d'été ou ça sent la chatte, comme garçon de plage et moi ça me plaît cette idée, je suis votre homme, votre chien, votre ombre, je suis un caca de tourterelle qui fume encore  (surtout dirons certaines mauvaises langues)


----------



## quetzalk (5 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> je suis un caca de tourterelle qui fume encore



Pas de souci, on a ce qu'il faut dans le sous-forum dédié


----------



## JPTK (5 Juin 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Pas de souci, on a ce qu'il faut dans le sous-forum dédié




Ca n'a rien à voir du tout, mais c'est ici


----------



## CarodeDakar (6 Juin 2006)

Et bien, je lève mon chapeau aux modérateurs qui d'avance, lisaient déjà tout, et qui, maintenant, devront vérifier chacun de posts, et en majorité, les accepter, et rejeter quelques "mauvais sujets".

Beaucoup d'avantages, bien expliqués, repris par plusieurs, avec quelques idées nouvelles.

Mais... va-t-on savoir combien de temps passera un modérateur, par rapport à avant? Moins? Puisque moins de personnes posteront? Plus? Parce qu'il faut quand même faire le travail "physique", pour accepter les disucssions?

C'est ça qui me chicotte: j'imagine que chaque mot, chaque virgule devront être approuvés (puisque lus avant d'être mis en vrai sous forum), et de loin, ça semble une tâche qui peut être agréable... quand elle est payée. 

Autre chose... ça ne ramenera pas cette folie du flood sur les forums techniques où on a pas (encore!) d'à priori?

Enfin, cette idée du "à priori" me donne un drôle de feeling. Compréhensible dans un journal Internet payant (ex.: Nouvel Obs), où des "modérateurs" reçoivent des sous-pour-payer-le-temps-passé-à-bosser-pour-d'autres (et pour d'autres raisons, bien sûr  ), mais pas trop quand il est question de bénévolat.

C'est beaucoup de temps ça, bâtinsse!!! 

Et puis... la qualité et l'intérêt d'Internet n'est-il pas justement sa rapidité, son efficacité? On en perd un peu avec le temps d'attente, mais bon, si ça en vaut la chandelle, il n'y a plus rien à y redire 

Bref, tout est à leur honneur -- pour celui qui va peut-être faire clic-clic pour ce message   

---

édit: ben cou donc, perdue la meudame!!! Le message est passé... enfin, je vais relire les explications de Benjamin...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juin 2006)

Des animateurs avec des vrais costumes et tout ???


----------



## Amok (6 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Des animateurs avec des vrais costumes et tout ???


Absolument : quadrillage jaune et vert, avec un chapeau de Joker. Pour des raisons évidentes de budget, il ne seront disponibles qu'en une seule taille : les animateurs devront donc mesurer moins d'un mètre dix et, afin de remercier un de nos sponsors, porter de façon ostentatoire lors de leurs apparitions un collier de fraises Tagada.

Inutile de hurler contre les modérateurs : c'est Benjamin qui a insisté pour que les choses soient ainsi. Nous avons d'ailleurs, lors des premiers essayages, déploré un incident : Doquévile, dans un moment d'absence a mangé toutes les fraises. Rien de grave mais le programme s'en trouve retardé, au grand dam de Mackie qui rêve de sortir dans la rue avec son nouveau costume.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> porter de façon ostentatoire lors de leurs apparitions un collier de fraises Tagada.



Bon, pour le costume, je veux bien, je commence à sautiller sur place pour tasser un peu mes vertèbres, afin de perdre mes 70 cm superflus (Amok, pourquoi est-ce toi qu'on à choisi pour définir la taille des costumes ? :sick, mais pour les fraises tagada, non ! Moi, ce sera des "Nounours" ou rien !


----------



## Amok (6 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour le costume, je veux bien, je commence à sautiller sur place pour tasser un peu mes vertèbres, afin de perdre mes 70 cm superflus (Amok, pourquoi est-ce toi qu'on à choisi pour définir la taille des costumes ? )



Mon pauvre Pascal 
Tu n'as pas tout lu ! Il ne s'agit pas des modos mais des animateurs. Et si la taille est de maximum 1,10 m c'est pour qu'_en tous cas_ les modérateurs soient _toujours_ plus grands que les animateurs ! 'Faut vraiment tout t'expliquer !

Mackie, c'est différent. Après avoir à nouveau essuyé un refus, il a décidé de laisser sa casaque verte pour devenir animateur. Le déguisement lui plaisait trop, même s'il le trouve "_pas assez tortue Ninja_" (SIC).

Pour ceux qui voudraient rejoindre les rangs de cette nouvelle équipe mais dont la taille serait un handicap, qu'ils soient rassurés : Backcat a mis au point un système nommé "etalon box". Le principe en est simple : il s'agit d'une boite avec des tas de trous. On rentre l'individu, en prenant soin de bien tasser. Tout ce qui dépasse est coupé. A la sortie, le format est nickel.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour le costume, je veux bien, je commence à sautiller sur place pour tasser un peu mes vertèbres, afin de perdre mes 70 cm superflus (Amok, pourquoi est-ce toi qu'on à choisi pour définir la taille des costumes ? :sick, mais pour les fraises tagada, non ! Moi, ce sera des "Nounours" ou rien !



Note que ça risque de coller un peu l'été  Le styliste, qui sait que le ridicule ne tue pas, devrait prévoir la customisation croquettes au poulet et au nioub avec arôme viandox aussi :rateau: :casse: 

Pour ce qui est des animateurs, je suis pour la mise en place de sous-animateurs pour les animateurs, c'est une question de hiérarchie ! Il faut toujours un plus petit que soit, comme ça s'il y a un truc qui ne va pas, il y a répercussion en cascade. :casse:


----------



## quetzalk (6 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est des animateurs, je suis pour la mise en place de sous-animateurs pour les animateurs, c'est une question de hiérarchie ! Il faut toujours un plus petit que soit, comme ça s'il y a un truc qui ne va pas, il y a répercussion en cascade. :casse:



Ah très juste. L'autre énorme avantage est que la quasi-totalité des participants peuvent porter un titre ronflant, ça permet de faire avaler bien des couleuvres...  (Management Pratique : Tome 1, pp 108-115).


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Des animateurs avec des vrais costumes et tout ???



excellente idée, un peu dans ce genre là ?


----------



## quetzalk (6 Juin 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> excellente idée, un peu dans ce genre là ?



 :sick: :afraid: confier macgé à des _Suisses_ :afraid: :sick:


----------



## Taho! (6 Juin 2006)

Tu sais, MacG a des origines Suisses...


----------



## Nobody (6 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il ne s'agit pas des modos mais des animateurs. Et si la taille est de maximum 1,10 m


 
J'ai une question: c'est quoi qui doit mesurer 1m10 maxi?

Parce que ça va pas en éliminer des masses, ça...


----------



## Melounette (6 Juin 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, MacG a des origines Suisses...


Ah bin c'est pour ça ? Je me disais aussi, y avais forcément une raison pour avoir l'impression d'avoir fioumé quand je viens ici.:mouais: 
Bon bin c'est un peu le dawa quand même, mais on va s'y faire. Spa mal cette idée d'animateur. Mais y a déjà beaucoup de modos, plus les animateurs...enfin, ça fait beaucoup quoi, si tout le monde est calife à la place du calife, va-t-il rester assez de participants ? Et les redites, en tant que pauv' nioube, je veux pas me faire attaquer de tous les côtés, un coup de pied sur mon auguste postérieur par un modo, ça suffit déjà, hein.:rateau: M'enfin, si on peux manger leurs fraises tagada, j'dis pas non. 
Par contre, je n'ai strictement rien compris à la modération rétro-active à effet retardé de chépakoi. J'ai pas osé ouvrir ma djeule, mais là j'suis paumée avec tout ce que vous racontez.
P.S. : autre chose, cette nuit, je suis allée dans le fil des user's de la nuit. J'ai rien compris à ce qui s'y passe, ils parlent toujours le français ou c'est devenu suissophone aussi ?


----------



## aricosec (6 Juin 2006)

_
purée,c'est un scandale,MACG a les moyens de payer des costard aux gentils animateurs et aux gentils(hem  )moderateurs,et pour les ceusses comme moi qui viennent pour jouer avec les mots ,ont leur piquent leurs points.
plutot ont leur en donne moins.
sans parler de moi,j'ai vu des textes ecrits qui valaient leur pesant de points
et des posts remunérés carrement nuls,faudrait peu etre revoir la chose.
ou alors c'est le parti pris des officiels,bien sur si je suis tous seul,alors ?:mouais: 
les moments de delassement pendant le boulot,sont aussi rentables que du serieux
voyer les allemands ,a qui ont apprend a rire dans les entreprises  
ceci dit je refuse le point ici


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah bin c'est pour ça ? Je me disais aussi, y avais forcément une raison pour avoir l'impression d'avoir fioumé quand je viens ici.:mouais:



Non, ça c'est l'effet costume rayé façon Yvette Horner génétiquement modifié par Galiano 



			
				Melounette a dit:
			
		

> M'enfin, si on peux manger leurs fraises tagada, j'dis pas non.



:affraid:



			
				Melounette a dit:
			
		

> modération rétro-active



De la Suisse naturellement


----------



## Melounette (6 Juin 2006)

Pour les fraises tagada, je parlais de confiseries de mon enfance et non pas d'autre chose, qu'on ne détourne pas mon propos. Je suis une jeune fille chaste et sage, nanméo.


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Juin 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> _
> purée,c'est un scandale,MACG a les moyens de payer des costard aux gentils animateurs et aux gentils(hem  )moderateurs,et pour les ceusses comme moi qui viennent pour jouer avec les mots ,ont leur piquent leurs points.
> plutot ont leur en donne moins.
> sans parler de moi,j'ai vu des textes ecrits qui valaient leur pesant de points
> ...


D'après ce que je crois comprendre, il s'agit "seulement" (  ) de posts qui ne sont plus comptés. 
Mon compteur personnel s'est trouvé allégé d'à peu près 500 posts, je crois, mais mon total de points disco(s) n'a pas été affecté par le nouveau principe de comptage. 

Bon, ceci dit, je suis d'accord avec toi pour dire que certains posts du thread * et avec la tête ? v2* valent très largement -de par la richesse de leur contenu- d'autres posts du Bar ou d'autres forums, qui eux, sont comptabilisés en tant que "vrais" posts.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> D'après ce que je crois comprendre, il s'agit "seulement" (  ) de posts qui ne sont plus comptés.
> Mon compteur personnel s'est trouvé allégé d'à peu près 500 posts, je crois, mais mon total de points disco(s) n'a pas été affecté par le nouveau principe de comptage.
> 
> Bon, ceci dit, je suis d'accord avec toi pour dire que certains posts du thread * et avec la tête ? v2* valent très largement -de par la richesse de leur contenu- d'autres posts du Bar ou d'autres forums, qui eux, sont comptabilisés en tant que "vrais" posts.


En même temps c'est un indicateur de quoi le nombre de post ? (à part du nombre de post).
Ca n'est pas qualitatif, ça n'est ni un signe d'ancienneté, ni de sagesse (ni de l'inverse non plus)
Bref on s'en fout un peu, non ?

Oui, bon, tous les je ne sais plus combien de milliers, t'as un pts de plus de force disco.
Oh là là !!!!!

Au final, un post "de qualité" l'est pour ceux qui le lisent, pour ce que ça leur apporte éventuellement - on ne tient pas le compte des phrases que l'on prononce, des conversations auquelles on participe, pourquoi faudrait-il s'attacher au nombre de posts ?

Tiens, du coup, dès que je vais avoir posté ça, je vais aller voir - mais il ne me semble pas que mon compteur aie bougé. Cette histoire de post "qui ne comptent pas" c'est vraiment rétroactif ?

EDIT : ah oui, tiens, je n'en aie plus que 707 - amusant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> En même temps c'est un indicateur de quoi le nombre de post ? (à part du nombre de post).
> Ca n'est pas qualitatif, ça n'est ni un signe d'ancienneté, ni de sagesse (ni de l'inverse non plus)
> Bref on s'en fout un peu, non ?
> 
> ...



En tout cas, là, tout de suite, ton nombre de posts fait "Boeing Boeing"


----------



## aricosec (6 Juin 2006)

bien sur PONKY !    qu'on se tape des points,mais quand meme
j'aurai bien voulu (moi l'estrangére ) devenir venerable   au bar  
avant de casser ma pipe !
fermer mon parapluie !
rendre mes billes !
secouer la faucheuse !
rendre mon ame a dieu  ! (c'est beau   )
ou alors a titre honoraire !   
-
une demande en quatres exemplaire a deja été  adressée


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> bien sur PONKY !    qu'on se tape des points,mais quand meme
> j'aurai bien voulu (moi l'estrangére ) devenir venerable   au bar
> avant de casser ma pipe !
> fermer mon parapluie !
> ...


1/ Tu prends un pac MacGé
2/ Tu mets "vénérable sage" sous ton pseudo mais sans mettre le petit logo à côté de ton pseudo, pour qu'on ne sache pas que tu as pris un pac
3/ Tu fais l'admiration des foules ébahies qui se demandent comment tu peux avoir le grade sans avoir le nombre de posts.


----------



## Amok (6 Juin 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> _
> purée,c'est un scandale,MACG a les moyens de payer des costard aux gentils animateurs et aux gentils(hem  )moderateurs,et pour les ceusses comme moi qui viennent pour jouer avec les mots ,ont leur piquent leurs points.
> plutot ont leur en donne moins.
> sans parler de moi,j'ai vu des textes ecrits qui valaient leur pesant de points
> ...




Cette histoire de bar est semble t-il beaucoup plus incroyable que ce que j'avais imaginé... Même les morts se lèvent et postent ! Bon, bien sûr, ils ont un peu perdu l'habitude de s'exprimer et leurs propos ne sont pas tout à fait cohérents... Mais entre le repos éternel et silencieux et deux posts en une journée, Nous assistons à un miracle, c'est net.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Cette histoire de bar est semble t-il beaucoup plus incroyable que ce que j'avais imaginé... Même les morts se lèvent et postent ! Bon, bien sûr, ils ont un peu perdu l'habitude de s'exprimer et leurs propos ne sont pas tout à fait cohérents... Mais entre le repos éternel et silencieux et deux posts en une journée, Nous assistons à un miracle, c'est net.



Depuis que Dieu est sur répondeur , il y a des cafouillages dans les redirections entre l'enfer et le purgatoire :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2006)

Manque plus que Poildep ... Poildep, reviens ! :love:


----------



## yvos (6 Juin 2006)

Je crois que tout ceci est une vaste manipulation, que dis-je, conspiration, pour générer du trafic sur le bar qui renaît de ses cendres et inciter à faire des posts avec plein de mots dedans, parler de grands concepts, démocratie, liberté d'expression, tout ça. 

Parfois, certains semblent considérer que le bar, ou MacG, a une vocation, _une mission_ _particulière_ en matière de communication. A l'évidence, ce n'est pas le cas. C'est un endroit sympa, que l'on pratique si on le souhaite et absoluement pas sous la contrainte, alors de là à le transformer avec grandiloquence en acquis, en bastion à défendre...

J'ai l'impression qu'on pratique une espèce d'analyse collective qui donne l'impression de finir en contemplation joyeuse du nombril, frisant l'hystérie. 

Respirons, le bar est réouvert après quelques ajustements, de nouveaux terrains de jeu s'offrent à nous à utiliser joyeusement -> oualà, tout va bien. 

Testons-le, voyons si les changements sont fondamentaux, et discutons-en plus tard, le _cas échéant_, si ça a un intérêt autre que la création d'un fil...

tchûss!


----------



## macarel (6 Juin 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que tout ceci est une vaste manipulation, que dis-je, conspiration, pour générer du trafic sur le bar qui renaît de ses cendres et inciter à faire des posts avec plein de mots dedans, parler de grands concepts, démocratie, liberté d'expression, tout ça.
> 
> Parfois, certains semblent considérer que le bar, ou MacG, a une vocation, _une mission_ _particulière_ en matière de communication. A l'évidence, ce n'est pas le cas. C'est un endroit sympa, que l'on pratique si on le souhaite et absoluement pas sous la contrainte, alors de là à le transformer avec grandiloquence en acquis, en bastion à défendre...
> 
> ...


----------



## quetzalk (6 Juin 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ...analyse collective... contemplation joyeuse du nombril...hystérie



 oh oui oh oui ! j'peux jouer aussi, dis j'peux jouer aussi ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juin 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression qu'on pratique une espèce d'analyse collective qui donne l'impression de finir en contemplation joyeuse du nombril, frisant l'hystérie.



Il n'y a pas une publicité pour un yahourt comme ça ? :casse:


----------



## rezba (6 Juin 2006)

J'ai essayé de vous lire. Attentivement d'abord. En diagonale ensuite.
J'ai rien compris.
Je vais retourner à mes autres activités, je crois.
:rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juin 2006)

Résumons-nous : 

- L'idée a été émise que pour les sujets sensibles du bar, plutôt qu'une modération à priori, qui demande un travail de forçat aux modérateurs, des animateurs ayant de moindres pouvoirs que les modérateurs se chargent de d'avertir les posteurs hors-la-loi et fasse la police dans ces sujets. 

- Certains posteurs de sujet comme "Avec la tête" se sont plaints que leurs sujets favoris favorisant un travail sain et bienfaisant pour la cervelle et les neurones, se trouvent dans l'espace jeu où, les nouvelles régles font que, les participants ne sont pas crédités de posts.

- La majorité semble s'accorder pour penser qu'il faut laisser du temps au temps et voir comment tout cela va évoluer.

Voilà très rapidement et pour l'essentiel mais j'en oublie sûrement.


----------



## Nobody (6 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé de vous lire. Attentivement d'abord. En diagonale ensuite.
> J'ai rien compris.
> Je vais retourner à mes autres activités, je crois.
> :rateau:



C'est plus sage.



Définitivement plus sage.


----------



## Nephou (6 Juin 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> oh oui oh oui ! j'peux jouer aussi, dis j'peux jouer aussi ?



ben pour l'hystérie t'es plutôt mal parti  à moins de prouver le contraire


----------



## benjamin (6 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé de vous lire. Attentivement d'abord. En diagonale ensuite.
> J'ai rien compris.
> Je vais retourner à mes autres activités, je crois.
> :rateau:



 
C'est ça, de digresser sur un malentendu. :hosto: :sleep: 
Cette confusion déjouée, on va peut-être passer à autre chose.


----------

